# Vote For The New Safestrap Splash Screen



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

*Choose the Splash Screen for Safestrap 1.0*​
*Which user's splash screen would you want on Safestrap 1.0?*

mrcastillo: Red Robot w/ Seat Belt (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__202883)1638.10%AndroidSims: Green Screen/Red Screen w/ Android (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__203614)24.76%tat2dwitetrash: D3 w/ Shiny Green Robot (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__203995)00.00%arraworld: Dark Droid (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__204202)511.90%niko99: Robo-Face w/ Glowing Eyes (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__204304)00.00%niko99: cartoon robot (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/page__view__findpost__p__204304)1535.71%Stay with the original "CM7 Bootmenu" graphic (by the Defy devs)49.52%


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Vote now -- we'll see who wins tomorrow night!

[ EDIT: After some messages about not having the original graphic as a choice, I added it. ]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Guess who I voted for.


----------



## Tac (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly I loved your "original" one, it looks very clean and professional.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Like the graphic that is in CM7's Bootmenu code?


----------



## rebelSF (Oct 28, 2011)

Darkdroid FTW!!


----------



## Tac (Oct 12, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> Like the graphic that is in CM7's Bootmenu code?


Yes, exactly. The one shown in your first post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8453-looking-for-a-little-help/


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

How does the chartoon robot have so many votes?

Teleport Successful


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I feel like I may have opened a can of worms ...

I've been getting quite a few messages asking things like:
"What if this image doesn't win? Can I use ___ instead?"
"How does ____ have so many votes?"
"Why is there a splash screen on Safestrap anyway?"
I realize that I might have made mistake in thinking that there would be an image that the majority of users would like. So I'm left with a few options:

1. I can let the current poll roll, and put an image on the front of Safestrap that at most only 20% of those using it like.
2. I can stop the poll. Slap the original CM Bootmenu image in as the splash screen. And then try and put out an upgrade shortly which has a "select your splash screen" feature in the app. And I'll have ALL of the submissions available so that you can use the image you want.

What do you think?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Splashscreen selector sounds terrific! Personally, splashscreen would not be dealbreaker or dealmaker for me no matter how lame or amazing it might be.


----------



## mrcastillo (Aug 4, 2011)

is the safetstap going to be an apk?


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

I say go with the original and then update later


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

mrcastillo said:


> is the safetstap going to be an apk?


Yep, it'll be an updated APK install and then you click "Install Recovery" again.


----------



## Pixie Knight (Nov 2, 2011)

I say let the poll roll, use the image that wins as a default image, and make the other images available later


----------



## Karla (Nov 2, 2011)

Pixie Knight said:


> I say let the poll roll, use the image that wins as a default image, and make the other images available later


I agree with you as well.


----------



## mrcastillo (Aug 4, 2011)

just do the original i guess i'll open it n change it if i want to no big deal. thx Hashcode for ur great work


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Last two posters only have one post. I call shenanigans.

Edit: Not to start shit because personally I don't care, however Jelly, Pixie and Karla all joined yesterday lol...

Go with the original, then update imo.


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

start with what is you then if we want to change it to are likes would be great that's one reason i love android that it can be me from start up to off.


----------



## joeyx2 (Jun 28, 2011)

What about making it where you can choose your own image from the gallery. How hard would that be to do?


----------

